# Graphic Help, Murray Thunder Rod Or Ez Step Tricycle



## cycledagain (Mar 22, 2016)

I am working on a tricycle for my second daughter and am curious if anyone knows what this graphic looked like originally. I have recreated the front fender graphics and a slightly customized head badge.  Originallity is not the overall goal but I would like to use the original looking graphics if possible. I attached two pictures.  One close up and the other just a general rear picture so people might see where it is located on the lower step of the tricycle.  Any help would be appreciated.  I have sent a few emails to the tricycle fetish web site but have never had any response.  They were not dealing with this question though.  I am not sure if that person is part of this site or if the site is still active.  Thanks again for any help.  If you have a picture that can be emailed my email is cycledagain@gmail.com
Cheers


----------



## bobsbikes (Mar 22, 2016)

looks to be murry this is the emal address to a place that i have 
used a few times thay do real good job decalsnow@yahoo.com


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 22, 2016)

Here's a Murray trike ebay listing link. The last listing photo shows the rear step graphics which can be zoomed up. It says "EZ Step Up" in the middle of the "v" shaped design. Hope this helps a little. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rara-De-Coleccion-1960-De-Murray-2-Paso-Triciclo-Rojo-E-z-intensificar-Troxel-Asiento-Ride-sobre-/201504259941?_ul=AR&nma=true&si=WWNsBnDYHj8wd67TqneFXh26tBg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Dave


----------



## cycledagain (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for the link ridingtoy.  Does anyone on this forum have a tricycle with the logo still intact that could take a picture of it like the first picture I posted on this thread?  I am going to try to work with the pictures from the ebay link but it would help for a closer picture. If anyone has reproduced these and happens to have a vector file or artwork from it I would gladly pay for the file.  I am trying to get the graphics completed and cut tomorrow  if possible.  I can always add this graphic later but would prefer to complete it all at once.
Cheers


----------



## azhearseguy (Mar 24, 2016)

You can try looking through the catalog section on my website>> http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/forums/74/Wheel-Goods-Lawn-mower-catalogs#.VvPOoOIrKwU


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 25, 2016)

That's a pretty cool Murray site you have there!

Here's another ebay Murray listing with clear photos of the rear step graphics: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mur...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Dave


----------

